# Java als Serverseitige Alternative zu PHP



## Sandler (31. Okt 2007)

Hi ich bin zur Zeit mit der Entwicklung eines Browsergames beschäftigt. Jetzt bin ich kurz vorm beenden der administratorischen Oberfläche und wollte nun mein Hauptaugenmerk auf das Kampfsystem legen, was später ja einmal das Zentrum des Browsergames darstellen soll. Jetzt habe ich aber leider die Befürchtung das PHP nicht optimal geeignet für diese Aufgabe ist und bin daher, auch wegen Javas objektorientierter Struktur, am überlegen dies mittels Java zu lösen.
Dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen:
1.)Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es Java als Serverseitige Sprache zu verwenden? Muss dazu ein Tomcat installiert sein oder gibt es auch hierzu eine Alternative?
-> Das Script bräuchte ja nicht allzuviele Informationen vom Benutzer(halt ausgewählte Attacke und gegnerische Gruppe). Den Rest würde es sich aus der Datenbank hohlen, berechnen und das Kampfergebniss dann zum Browser zurückschicken.

2.)Wieviel schneller ist Java? Würdet ihr mit dazu raten? Normalerweise ist ja die Datenbank der Flaschenhals einer Webseite?

3.) Wie steht es damit das ich einfach alle Einheiten instanziere und nur mehr mit dennen aus dem Speicher arbeite? Das würde einiges optimieren, ist es jedoch durchführbar?
lg Sandler


----------



## Drake (31. Okt 2007)

Hallo

was genau bringt dich denn zur der Annahme, dass php dafür nicht geeignet sei?

Anderes Thema, anscheinend hast du dis bisher mit Java noch nicht beschäftigt, hälst du es da wirklich für Sinnvoll, die ersten Schritte damit in Form eines backends für ein Browserspiel zu gehen?

Browsergame bedeutet zwei wichtige Aspekte zu berücksischten, und zwar perfomance und Sicherheit, wobei ersteres zu Gunsten zweiterem auch mal leiden darf. Aus dem Grunde ist eine Sprache zu bevorzugen, in welcher man diese optimal umsetzen kann.

Falls man php auch nicht wirklich beherrscht, kann es einem in puncto Sicherheit durchaus große Schwiriegkeiten bereiten, doch ist dem nicht der Fall, gibt es meiner Meinung nach keinen Grund es links liegen zu lassen und dafür einen Sprung ins kalte Java Wasser zu machen.

mfg
Drake


----------



## Sandler (31. Okt 2007)

Nunja ich hatte das alles bereits in PHP entwickelt, war mit der Geschwindigkeit, auch aus Gründen der Komplexität(zuviele Datenbankzugriffe), aber unzufrieden. Der Grund dafür das ich hierbei auf Java umsteigen möchte ist einfach der erhoffte Performanceschub(der sich doch aus der Instanzierung ergeben müsste) und Allgemein die Struktur der Sprache. Ich lern Java jetzt seit ca einem Jahr und find mich eigentlich ganz gut zurecht, mein Problem ist nur das ich nicht einschätzen kann wie Java sich zB unter Tomcat als Servlet verhalten würde und ob dies überhaupt meinen Anforderungen entspräche. Deswegen wollt ich mal nachfragen welche Möglichkeiten es überhaupt gibt Java als serverseitige Alternative zu PHP zu verwenden.
lg


----------



## AlArenal (31. Okt 2007)

Schlechtes Anwendungsdesign ist keine Folge der Sprachwahl. Deine DB-Abfragen sind in Java auch nicht schneller oder langsamer als PHP.


----------



## Sanix (3. Nov 2007)

Objekte erzeugen auch einen Overhead, also aufpassen mit der Ansicht, dass Java grundsätzlich schneller ist.
Ich nehme an, dass du weisst, dass man auch in PHP objektorientiert programmieren kann? OOP wird zwar nicht so umfassend unterstützt wie in Java aber ist immerhin da.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Nov 2007)

Vor allem dürften 1001 aktuelle Browsewrgames zeigen, dass es auch mit PHP geht. Ich würde behaupten (ohne es geprüft zu haben), das bei weitem die Mehrzahl der Browsergames in PHP entwickelt wurden.


----------



## Dandro (4. Nov 2007)

Allerdings nur weil viele einfach wenig mit alternativen vertraut sind 
Irgendwie habe ich Sandler genau DIESE Frage in einem anderen Forum auch schon beantwortet XD


----------



## AlArenal (4. Nov 2007)

Dandro hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings nur weil viele einfach wenig mit alternativen vertraut sind



Wohl eher, weil unter denen, die "Bock" haben zunächst als Hobby ein solches Game zu entwickeln, fundierte Java Web-Development Skills die Ausnahme sein dürften.

Klar gibts auch Alternativen. Python, Ruby, Perl, ASP, ...


----------



## Guest (5. Nov 2007)

> Wohl eher, weil unter denen, die "Bock" haben zunächst als Hobby ein solches Game zu entwickeln, fundierte Java Web-Development Skills die Ausnahme sein dürften.
> 
> Klar gibts auch Alternativen. Python, Ruby, Perl, ASP, ... icon_wink.gif



Steht meiner Aussage ja in nichts nach ^^ Und das es genügend alternativen gibt habe ich auch nicht bezweifelt


----------

